# Asa This Weekend



## Big John (Aug 4, 2008)

SO Who's going? Where are you staying? What or your goals? Come on and tell us all about it.

I will go:This will be my first one. Im staying at Rodeway Inn in Phenix city. My goal is to have fun and shoot my best.


----------



## reylamb (Aug 4, 2008)

Heading down Thursday I think.......I am not 100% sure on that.  I am riding with the guys at Last Chance Archery so when they go I go.......I don't know where we are staying either, once again, where they go I go........


----------



## dhardegree (Aug 4, 2008)

I'll be there.  Stayin' at the house.  My goal... to score some of 'em fancy Alpen binos.  I hope that vendor will be there.


----------



## young gunna (Aug 4, 2008)

Im goin! Im tryin to go win it!


----------



## dgmeadows (Aug 4, 2008)

*Ciara & I are going....*

Hey Big John -  Ciara & I are staying at Rodeway Inn Phenix City, too.   We'll be rolling in Thursday night, 'cause I'm doing the team shoot on Friday.

My goals are to make sure Ciara has fun (always #1 goal), and for me to do a little better than the last time (State ASA)... the good thing is, I set the bar pretty low at the State shoot, so it is only up from there


----------



## reylamb (Aug 4, 2008)

dhardegree said:


> I'll be there.  Stayin' at the house.  My goal... to score some of 'em fancy Alpen binos.  I hope that vendor will be there.



Yup, he is at all the shoots.


----------



## Big John (Aug 4, 2008)

Reylamb come by and see me at the PSE booth. I would like to put a face with the name.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 4, 2008)

Big John said:


> Reylamb come by and see me at the PSE booth. I would like to put a face with the name.



You will not be impressed  I have seen that face

See ya'll when you get here. Oh goals.... I hope not to shoot myself in the foot. Literally & figuratively.


----------



## waits (Aug 4, 2008)

*I will be there*

Coming down Saturday morning, Staying at the Hilton Garden Inn, My Goal is a top ten finish. The having fun part is a sure thing.


----------



## WildmanSC (Aug 4, 2008)

Big John said:


> Reylamb come by and see me at the PSE booth. I would like to put a face with the name.



Big John,

You really don't want to do that.  I've been looking at his face for over 36 years.  It looks entirely too much like mine! 

Bill


----------



## reylamb (Aug 4, 2008)

Brian from GA said:


> You will not be impressed  I have seen that face
> 
> See ya'll when you get here. Oh goals.... I hope not to shoot myself in the foot. Literally & figuratively.



Look who is talking!!!!!!!!  I take it the bark-o-lounger will be in full effect this weekend??????????

John, if I have time.  If you see Joey Girvin at the booth don't listen to anything he has to say about me, it is all lies.  I will be at the Last Chance booth most of the time, it will depend on if both Mike and Leon are there if I will get away for very long.  Leon and I are also working on another project that we have to discuss while we are down there.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 4, 2008)

Big John said:


> Reylamb come by and see me at the PSE booth. I would like to put a face with the name.





waits said:


> Coming down Saturday morning, Staying at the Hilton Garden Inn, My Goal is a top ten finish. The having fun part is a sure thing.



X2!!!!!!!


----------



## KPreston (Aug 4, 2008)

*asa!*

My wife and I will be down there on Friday night and we are also staying at the rodeway inn. There maybe a lot of Woody's gang staying at the rodeway inn.  Whats up with that!!!!!!  KP.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 4, 2008)

We're gonna be there Saturday evening and then Sunday.  Still looking for a hotel somewhere close.  Just going to watch Saturday and take care of some business on Sunday.  

Hope to see and meet some of you there!


----------



## Big John (Aug 4, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> We're gonna be there Saturday evening and then Sunday.  Still looking for a hotel somewhere close.  Just going to watch Saturday and take care of some business on Sunday.
> 
> Hope to see and meet some of you there!



Try the rodeway innI know 2 rooms that are open some of my guys can't go.


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2008)

Be there bright and early thursday morning. staying in the cabins at the campgrounds.


----------



## jersey ga boy (Aug 4, 2008)

*no doubt in my mind*

me and sugarfoots will be down sat am 
staying at hilton garden inn
have a good SHOOT no mental mistakes

                 HOLLA!


----------



## hound dog (Aug 4, 2008)

RAC will be there in full force.


----------



## dhardegree (Aug 4, 2008)

badcompany said:


> Be there bright and early thursday morning. staying in the cabins at the campgrounds.



How'd you get that?  You retired military?  I tried to get a camp site for the camper.  Had a sponser and everything, but they were booked.


----------



## BlackArcher (Aug 4, 2008)

Spanka will be in da house...  Team shoot Fri...  Goal  Modest top 10...


----------



## Hunterrs (Aug 5, 2008)

We all need to get together for dinner Saturday night somewhere.  Me and the boy will be there Saturday morning.  Staying somewhere there Saturday night.  Don't know where yet.  Guess I need to make reservations at the roadway.


----------



## bowtechfan (Aug 5, 2008)

Linc, Terri (my wife) and I will be staying at the Howard Johnsons on Veterans Parkway. We will be driving down Friday morning. 
My goal is to have a great time and make sure my wife has a great time. We really enjoy these ASA events. 

I look forward to seeing everyone and 
            WISH EVERYONE THE BEST OF LUCK!!!


----------



## Robbie101 (Aug 5, 2008)

Rite now i Am planning on being there. If it all works out. I had a cousin get shot yesterday and is in very serious condition. I may be on a jet plane to albany.....


----------



## reylamb (Aug 5, 2008)

For those that have not booked hotels yet, one word of caution......do not look into any rooms with an address of Victory Drive........

I forgot to mention my goals........simple, come home with the same number of arrows that I showed up with!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 5, 2008)

Robbie101 said:


> Rite now i Am planning on being there. If it all works out. I had a cousin get shot yesterday and is in very serious condition. I may be on a jet plane to albany.....



Sorry to here this, but Albany is less than an hour and a 1/2 away from the shoot site. If you are at the Classic and need to leave it would probably be better to leave the shoot and get on 165 south (rather than north to Columbus/Phenix City) to Eufaula and then hit 431 south and then turn left in town and go over to Georgetown, GA and work your way to Albany that way. Hope all goes well with your cousin. 

For those that have not booked hotels yet, one word of caution......do not look into any rooms with an address of Victory Drive........

AMEN, Amen, Amen.


----------



## Robbie101 (Aug 5, 2008)

Brian from GA said:


> Sorry to here this, but Albany is less than an hour and a 1/2 away from the shoot site. If you are at the Classic and need to leave it would probably be better to leave the shoot and get on 165 south (rather than north to Columbus/Phenix City) to Eufaula and then hit 431 south and then turn left in town and go over to Georgetown, GA and work your way to Albany that way. Hope all goes well with your cousin.
> 
> For those that have not booked hotels yet, one word of caution......do not look into any rooms with an address of Victory Drive........
> 
> AMEN, Amen, Amen.



O yea I know. I grew up in Albany and Hunted the Columbus area for a long time. Just as easy to take 81 straight down threw Terrel. He is actually in Sumter regional. I spoke with his GF a lil bit ago. Him and another buddy of ours was cleaning guns and they had one go off by  mistake i guess. From what I can tell it went in rite below his man area and come out some where in the back of the knee area...... 

Ill keep it posted as to what happens for me as the details get clearer......


----------



## Silver Mallard (Aug 5, 2008)

*Classic*

Going down friday morning!


----------



## Robbie101 (Aug 5, 2008)

Aigh, everything is in the clear, ill be headed down on Friday Morning!!!!! He got lucky. The bullet hit no bones, or important stuff!!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 5, 2008)

Robbie101 said:


> Aigh, everything is in the clear, ill be headed down on Friday Morning!!!!! He got lucky. The bullet hit no bones, or important stuff!!!!!



Good deal man, I'm glad he is going to be ok!!!


----------



## Hunterrs (Aug 5, 2008)

Made reservations at the holiday inn next to the roadway in Phenix City.


----------



## countrytime (Aug 5, 2008)

Going down Friday afternoon....


----------



## badcompany (Aug 5, 2008)

dhardegree said:


> How'd you get that?  You retired military?  I tried to get a camp site for the camper.  Had a sponser and everything, but they were booked.



Yea I missed out last year. This year I started WAY early on the reservations.


----------



## GaBear (Aug 6, 2008)

I'll be there Friday about Noon

Staying at the Quality Inn Next to the Rodeway


----------



## BlackArcher (Aug 6, 2008)

Silver Mallard said:


> Going down friday morning!




Where u been buddy?  I have not seen you around.  How is da shooting..

I wanted to leave tonite... The Job says otherwise..  So Fri Morn it is


----------



## Silver Mallard (Aug 6, 2008)

Trying to get things done around our house for the most part. My wife has a honey do list a mile long! This year just has not been good to me for attending the local shoots. My family usually has something going on every other weekend. I'm shooting okay but i'm mostly working with the rangefinder when I have the time. Hopefully the good Lord will bless me with the ability to produce a good score this weekend. Shoot well Ezra and I'll see ya down there!
Dave


----------



## Big John (Aug 7, 2008)

OK It is almost time. come on clock faster faster faster


----------



## Silver Mallard (Aug 7, 2008)

Obsess much BJ???
jk, see ya down there!


----------



## hound dog (Aug 7, 2008)

See yall I'm gone at 5:00pm


----------



## Taylor Co. (Aug 7, 2008)

Ya'll represent GA. Well!!! I will be working the Bass Pro Shops Extravaganza Tomorrow, Sat. and Sun.  for PSE..

The 1st Classic that I have missed in 5-yrs.

Good Luck to all!!


----------

